# Lorazapum



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had tried Lorazapum. My doctor prescribed it to me for my anxiety, but one of the side affects is amnesia. I think that'll make the whole dp/dr thing worse. Does anyone here know for sure?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Comfortabliy Numb is your man.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you Setsuna. I'll try and find him now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

*Smirks*... you know more about Angel Santuary then I do, have you also had the honour of watching it? I've tried to download it... but they were no more seeds or leechers left... so unlucky me. I used this image five years ago while on a self harm support board because he's self harming by running a sharp object across his face, which in my eyes is his mask (we all have our masks which protect us)...

Besides that, you're more then welcome... if you have a problem... PM me and i'll send you his profile link.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering if you knew where your picture was from. =) Yes, I've had the pleasure of watching the first volume, but the second one seems to be non-existent. Oh well, I've been able to read a lot of the books. I envy him, which is stupid because he's not real. I think his mask is love, ours seem to be dp/dr. Oh well.

So yea, I'm having trouble finding this guy. Not that it matters because I think I'm going to take the pills regardless. It'll be so nice to sleep peacefully again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

twitchingbird said:


> I was wondering if you knew where your picture was from. =) Yes, I've had the pleasure of watching the first volume, but the second one seems to be non-existent. Oh well, I've been able to read a lot of the books. I envy him, which is stupid because he's not real. I think his mask is love, ours seem to be dp/dr. Oh well.
> 
> So yea, I'm having trouble finding this guy. Not that it matters because I think I'm going to take the pills regardless. It'll be so nice to sleep peacefully again.


Fair play? I like to research what effects my emotions =). AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW can we cut to the chase and become great friends now so you can lend it me?!?! ? lol. Only kidding? time will allow that to happen if we are to get to know each other? heh.

So you have the manga?s as well? well seems we have a cycle here because I envy you? lol. Far from stupid? he?s real in his own sense? he?s touched you ? and so he has become real to you.

CN seems to focus on these types of topics himself any how? because he?s excellent with them?

Here?s his profile: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/profile ... ile&u=2029

(I hope you don?t mind mate? *rolls eyes*)

Please give him time to reply? give him the link to your thread, and keep in mind that he might not be aware of this type of med? so avoid a increase of hope in knowing what you are taking. Sweet dreams for now.

Darren.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you mean lorazepam? Thats just generic ativan a benzodiazepine.

It can cause memory problems but usually not severe at all. Hell i never even noticed any goddamn effect from this med at all even at 8mg's taken at once because the stuff seems so weak to me. But this is coming from a guy who takes 6mg's of clonazepam a day along with various other CNS depressants and i don't even get the least bit drowsy.

It's no harm to give it a try it won't hurt you. It's just a anti-anxiety drug and more often then not anxiety is the cause of dp/dr thus if you remove the anxiety the dp/dr subsides or goes away. It went away completly in my case once i got rid of the anxiety.

In any case no it won't cause amnesia unless you take way too much. You only get real amnesia (not just shotty memory) if you take too many benzos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Told ya... He.da.man!

Cheers CB =).


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

i tried this stuff before i took klonopin, it was ok but wasn't strong enough, now after taking klonopin i'm in the same boat as numb, i wouldnt even feel the stuff.


----------

